# Almond mosaic



## Qatar (Dec 30, 2008)

new mosaic pigeon

i wish u like it


----------



## Qatar (Dec 30, 2008)

Fbirdie82 said:


> Another beautiful almond! What kind of almond is this again? I can never keep them all straight (I raise classical)!!! Is it related to the other bird that you posted pictures of? If so, I would say that this is not a mosaic, just a bird with a big patch of kite. But who knows, could be a mosiac. Nice bird whatever it turns out to be! And please keep the pictures coming, we all enjoy them!


thnx for comment 

it's stand almond mosaic


----------



## lance_harmon (Oct 18, 2008)

What do the parents look like?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Considering he breeds these almond 'mosaics', at least one of the parents is almond, and just mocks mosaics.


----------

